# DIY strap tree steps?



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone made any? and i'm not talking about the PVC ones. I don't think I trust those.


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

i made some, i used aluminum 2x2 angle i ccut one piece about 5inches to stand on and one about 3 inches to strap to tree. drilled them and bolted together i cut a notch to run my strap through and put some screws through the back side to dig in a little. rounded all the edges then realized how loud they were when they touched each other, so i wrapped in duck tape . i then took some of that rubber no slip mat, and cut little pieces and screwd them to the top. they work great and are really comfortable to stand on for long periods of time . i use them as my platform for my tree saddle. it costs about $30 to make 4. i will try and get some pics for ya


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

jigga said:


> i made some, i used aluminum 2x2 angle i ccut one piece about 5inches to stand on and one about 3 inches to strap to tree. drilled them and bolted together i cut a notch to run my strap through and put some screws through the back side to dig in a little. rounded all the edges then realized how loud they were when they touched each other, so i wrapped in duck tape . i then took some of that rubber no slip mat, and cut little pieces and screwd them to the top. they work great and are really comfortable to stand on for long periods of time . i use them as my platform for my tree saddle. it costs about $30 to make 4. i will try and get some pics for ya


I'd definitely be interested in seeing these pics. 

David


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've made climbing blocks. take a 6" piece of 2x4 and drill a 1/2" hole through from 2" side to 2" side. take an 8' piece of rope tie a loop in the end and lace it through the hole. For better footing I cut a notch in the top.

The rope wraps around the tree through the loop and back to the step (several times ideally) tie it off and up you go. Easy to make super cost affective, no tears when they disappear and quick to install.

before you ask I've never had one break but I do inspect and replace them regularly. (Rope and wood both) I'm thinking of Switching over to an engineered material like Trex though.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

nice work ^^^


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

hope this helps i also tape up the black area i cut the tape off for the picture. they are black because i tried to use rubber bedliner to silence them but it did not work. therefore i taped them.


----------

